# Share a positive message/information



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

*~* Sharing a positive message *~*

Omega 3 and vitamin D daily can improve ur mood and reduce depression.

Feel free to contribute


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

artynerd said:


>


Wow never seen this before... this was great.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Wow never seen this before... this was great.


Yeah, its motivating.

Also theres this guy Nick Vujicic, hes encouraging..


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

DON'T WORRY, B HAPPY

Vit B12 and B3 are good for the reduction of depression


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Heard the same too.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Join Groups! It's very helpful!

Take fish oil

Excercise every day

Get's lots of sunshine

Call your Mom/friend

Do SOMETHING

Get off your butt 

Try to be active

Find what makes you feel most alive and go do it !

Know that things aren't REALLY as bad as you think!


----------



## StimulateYourBrain (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

The only way to truly be free of your anxiety is to not give a **** what other people think of you. Strive for that.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## around the world (Jul 20, 2011)

Music always push my emotions is one of my cures .
Hope you guys enjoy this one , we can identify sa on this


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for contributing and yeah music cheers me up when im down.

Looking at briight, colourful pictures cheers me up for some reason like unicorn and rainbows. 



I painted my nails colourful purposely cos the colour cheers me up. ​


----------

